# Babywearing in HOT WEATHER



## PollyC (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello there!

So, we use an Ergo for our baby (used to LOVE the Sleepywrap, but after baby reached 16 lbs the Ergo was more comfortable...I'm kind of sad about this...)

Anyway, it is starting to get hot here, today is supposed to be almost 90 degrees F. What on earth are we going to do when it gets hot? The hottest days so far have been in the 70s and that was already really uncomfortable, with the baby's tummy against my tummy and the heavy fabric of the carrier. Baby (nine months old) whines and tries to crawl up and out. I loved carrying my baby all fall, winter, and spring, but now I am kind of dreading summer. We don't even have a stroller and wouldn't prefer to have to use one.

Tips? Hints?

Thank you!!

Polycarpia


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, we just dealt with it. I know some people try and "fancy" and pick gauze wraps, or solarveil carriers, or this that and the other. For me, I figure two bodies pressing against each other are going to be inherently hot. It's just how it is. Additionally, two people outside in hot weather NOT touching are going to be hot, inherently. So we just dealt with it. I used carriers that were best suited for the situation(i.e. long periods of wearing, back carrying or hip carrying, etc.) and didn't give the minor variances in temperature much thought. We ended up using our cotton woven wraps a lot. *shrug* I find babies tend to get fussy when they're hot, whether they're worn or not until they get used to it.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree with SD... We just keep using whatever we're using (last two summers it was a homemade Moby, this summer, the Ergo)... Yeah, it's hot... It was near 90F yesterday and I was wearing DS on my back and fantasizing about a/c!! But even if he'd been walking I would've been hot & miserable. I just don't tolerate heat well anymore.









We also have a frame back carrier that we sometimes use on hikes... I guess it's a little cooler since he isn't pressed right up against me, but I hate that thing, it's heavier and more cumbersome than a wrap or SSC, so there's always a trade-off... However, the frame carrier does have a built-in sunshade which is nice for sunburn prevention and keeps him a little cooler...


----------



## TheSlingMama (Nov 30, 2010)

For us we're using an ObiMama mei tai and it is remarkably cool and supportive. I don't tolerate heat well either but this is working for us so far.


----------



## jrkimball (May 31, 2011)

There are better options and I don't think you just have to deal! Do you wrap? There are a lot of options for breezy light-weight wraps like Vatanai or Gypsy Mama Bali Breeze. As far as carriers, we have the Ergo Performance that is specifically made for the outdoor elements and is much cooler than the original. I'd consider trading in on a swap or FSOT board (thebabywearer.com is awesome) or selling and finding something that suits the hot weather. Might seem like a lot of work but you'll both be much more comfortable.


----------



## springbride (Nov 5, 2008)

We really enjoyed our Mei Tie last summer. I found that it offered a lot of airflow through the sides, and helped with the heat.


----------



## hennylou (May 11, 2011)

i just started using a kelty frame backpack last week for the HOT days, or when working in the garden. i usually use an ergo, ring sling, or moby, and love having the baby close close close, so i was pleasantly surprised that the kelty wasn't as heavy or bulky as i'd expected it to be.

and i'm not completely soaked with sweat like i am when wearing the ergo or moby! they all have their perks!


----------



## ABO Mama (Aug 26, 2010)

I like SSC with a solarveil panel. I feel that the solarveil doesn't trap heat next to DS. It is still hot wearing a baby, so stay inside when the weather is extreme.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

It think it depends on your hot. lol I've had tons of people tell me about cooler carriers, but here in Houston, it's just too hot to babywear outside in the summer. Walking from the car to the store? Sure. Quick trip outside for less than half an hour? sure. Spring and fall? (80s) absolutely. Heat of the summer (upper 90s+) it's just too hot.

-Angela


----------



## Alisse (Dec 10, 2009)

We always went out with a small umbrella which really really helped.

And if it was too hot even for that, we'd avoid the outside. I'm so heat intolerant.


----------



## Dreamy (Jun 1, 2007)

I just didn't babywear DS in hot weather, it wasn't worth the risk. I'm not worried about _me_ being uncomfortable, but I really don't want my kids suffering heatstroke. I remember one mama on here a couple of years ago had her toddler daughter pass out from heathstroke in an Ergo back-carry at a summer festival - I am NOT comfortable with that.

I did a lot of simple carrying him on my hip (with some space between us for airflow) when I didn't just plain stay out of the heat.


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I personally wouldn't babywear outside if it got to high 80's-90's, it gets very hot and humid where we live, but 70-80 can be very comfortable with a thinner wrap or mei tai for sure! If you are both dressed in thin clothing it isn't as hot as skin to skin and also it is cooler on your back.
I think a thin wrap makes a big difference, it doesn't have to be fancy, the bali breeze wraps are not much more than a Moby, especially if you can get them on sale or used and mei tais I think are even cooler with the canvas or twill fabric and have openings for airflow and you can certainly get one for a low price.
I get hot easily and the Moby was great when it was cold outside but it got unbearable for me even in the spring or fall.

Hope you find a cool solution!


----------

